# 06 b15, 1.8L :: Alternator, TPS, Electrical issues oh my...



## Bronzy (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys, first time post, long time lurker...

My niece washed my car for my birthday present, she also tried to wash the motor too 

*Sigh*

Anyhoo now the Alternator and Brake light both come on... Classic sign of bumt alternator, however the gas pedal does not work when the those lights are on. (Thus making it undriveable) if I put a load on the car, say by turning on my headlights and the A/C the alternator and brake light goes off, and the gas pedal sorta works (it will go up then jump a bit, but one can hold it to an rpm)

No check engine lights, so I don't think it's a MAF or a TPS, I've let the car idle in my parking lot for about an hour now and it still hasn't thrown anything.


Any idea if it's just weird alternator voltage causing this? Or do you guys think the cabling to MAF or TPS could be fried...

Thanks for any help.


----------

